# Nothing works... some tips?



## -dennis- (May 22, 2008)

I have taken al sort of medications (not all at once, but in different combinations):

orap, cipramil, clomipramine / klonopin, rivotril, bupropion / wellbutrin en the latest is naltrexone.

NONE of the medications have relieved me (not even 1 %) of the DP / DR, actually some medications made it worse.

Today I have decided to quit natrexone (after a average use of 125 mg for 6 weeks) because for me it induced panic-attacks, (which over the last 9 years I seldom experienced).

Now I'm reading some interesting things about: antagonize the kappa opioid receptor

What kinds of medications does that?

And what about the GABA receptor, since that has something to do with cannabis (and that was one of my DP / DR triggers). Are there any medications which have an effect on the GABA receptors?

I'm from the Netherlands: viewtopic.php?f=26&t=304&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=273 
(my introduction), and I am practicly my own doctor (my psych doesnt have much experience with primary chronich DP / DR disorder).

So ANY tips are welcome 

Dennis


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey Dennis. If you haven't found relief from a pill yet chances are your answer isn't a pill. I've tried 14 different medications as well and just like you none of them made me feel 1% better and some made me very worse even suicidal. In my opinion you're just going to be wasting your time by trying more and more meds hoping that they will do the trick because they won't 99% of the time.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Buperenorphine is a opioid used in addictions treatment that may be a kappa antagonist. Im not too sure as i havent read up on it in awile and im very lazy at the moment. Since you are in holland you may be able to get it because it's alot more liberal over there then here on the other side of the pond.

Cannabis has nothing to do with gaba. Benzodiazepines such as clonazepam (rivotril, klonopin), Diazepam (valium), etc all act as gaba-a potentiators. Meaning they potentiate the gaba-a receptor hence why they calm you down.

As for a new thing to try i really don't know. Everyones brain is different there is no single cure.


----------



## sarah (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi ..

Am trying anafranil noww. Had some success at 200mg.. it'd fade now trying 225 with fingers crossed and prayers firing!
How high did you go on clomipramine?
Sarah


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

I agree with surfrisingsins, sometimes pills cant help certain people, if u are one of the lucky ones that it helps, expect to be on it for the rest of ur life, if not, you may be able to beat this thing on your own. I've always wanted to try hypnosis but feel there is no need now because of the fact that i'm addicted to klonopin.


----------



## sarah (Jul 8, 2008)

I've decided to reply again becaus eI have just read over some of theother replies. I AM conviced that there is a drug which will be successful. I have read peoplke speaking with confidance about MAOI Marplan as well as anti convulsant and SSRI. I am noty wiriting off anything. I thnk research will prove or individual trial and error that a drug will work. Of course arm in arm with meds. I have known days without DP on Anafranil and although this hasn't stayed it was clear and the DP was switched off. I think this is going to happen again on a higher dose or different drug. Is too intrusive to give up on drugs. I know we all know this. I guess I'm feeling mad and frustrayed and determined that we can know a better way of existing. Ironically after all this talk of drugs I have had the quite incredible experince of going from the depths of deapir with this black monster to having some peace.. I think from achieveing some mindfulness. That makes it sound straight forwad and maybe it is with the drugs. But somethin had clicked in practiciing being completely present. Not sure what is happening but it is some welcome relief.

hang in there man. We have to work this shit out somehow without struggling beacause that only makes things worse.

Keepinh Hopeful


----------

